# עציצי סוקולנטים - מתנה לאורחים



## הנחלה (10/7/13)

עציצי סוקולנטים - מתנה לאורחים 
רצינו שתדעו...
הסדנה השיקומית "שקמים", פועלת זה שבע עשרה שנים בשכנות לגן אירועים "הנחלה". החניכים שייכים לאוכלוסייה בוגרת הלוקה במוגבלות שכלית-התפתחותית. הם נהנים מעצמאות מלאה, מחיי חברה ומתעסוקה המכבדת את בעליה.
אם שקלתם את האופציה לתת לאורחים שלכם שי קטן בתום האירוע, ניתן לקנות את המוצרים של הסדנה בעלות סמלית של 6 ש"ח + מע"מ לפריט :
עציצי סוקולנטים קטנים עם הקדשה " תודה שהשתתפתם בשמחתנו" יחד עם הסבר קצר על תרומתכם לקהילה .
לפרטים צרו קשר עם מור לטל 054-6149204
אהבה רבה נשזרה במוצרים שלפניכם.תודה על תשומת הלב (-: 
חניכי מע"ש שיקמים .


----------

